# Holden Pasture Deer Lease adding 1 maybe 2 lease members.



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:cheers:Lease spot opportunity available Holden Pasture Deer Lease/ Nunley Chittim Ranch
Kinda last minute but we have decided to possibly add a couple of more hunters to our group. 
We are interviewing hunters and thinking of adding one or two hunters to the Holden Pasture Deer Lease this year. We feel we just have to much country and to many deer to hunt for the amount of hunters we have now. Itâ€™s a Low Fence ranch , Not MLD, we have No introduced genetics and the ranch has proven to grow big deer year after year. We have a lot of deer and this year is starting off better than ever from what we can are seeing. 
We do have electrical hook ups but hunter must have his or her own trailer or living quarters. The cost of the base lease is 17,500.00 per hunter. There are additional fees for feed, water, and electricity etc. on top of that. Itâ€™s not a cheap ranch but we feel it is a deer lease second to none in many ways. The extra expenses can get pretty expensive as well. 
We feel we have a very low number of hunters per acre and what we think is an incredible deer herd with a really fun camp environment. We are a family oriented lease and enjoy having youngsters and guest. We focus on a fun family oriented camp above all. No excessive drinking and partying. We are looking for a hunter or 2 that have a true passion to grow giant wild deer long term and enjoy the season as a group hunting a buck of a lifetime. 
About the ranch 
The lease is located in Maverick County - South Texas and this is our 16th year to manage the ranch with a new long term lease contract. 
We have lost count of deer contest winners which include multiple 180-190â€ deer. Around 13- 200 plusâ€ deer taken by rifle and arrowed in the past 5 -6 seasons. Previous big buck contest winners include several widest spread, heaviest mass, most points, longest tines, longest drops, overall archery, overall rifle, overall LF men divisions , women divisions and youth categories etc..... 
The lease is very family friendly. 
We have a couple of full time ranch hand that maintain all feeders Year Round, skinning animals and multiple other needs around the lease. 
We feed Double Down Deer Feed Year Round. 
Multiple bucks estimated to score 180-200â€ plus weâ€™re passed last season and uncountable 160-170â€ plus. 
We focus on raising 200â€ deer and other Bucks we feel have reached their maximum potential are taken each year. 
We have a lot of varmints, turkey, hogs and Javelina. 
We focus on taking trophy bucks at 8-10 years old on average and all bucks are videoed by lease members before harvested. This is a ranch you can raise big deer on with less stress of another hunter shooting your up and coming monsters. We try very hard to help our members raise a giant buck of a lifetime. We strive to have NO clicks on the ranch. We do a lot of videoing and sharing our hunts with all lease members daily on the camp outdoor TV. 
We are looking for hunters with a true passion to grow big free range deer that enjoy the hunt as much as the kill.
You can leave your contact information for Brett Holden at
281-344-9083 to Inquire about joining this season or going on the list if any further opportunities become available. 
Serious inquiries only please. 
Thank You,
Ranch Manager 
Brett Holden
www.Doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd get on, but I didnt see unlimited hogs! I'm out!!
Jk. I'm sure you'll find a good match for the place.
Good luck


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I'd get on, but I didnt see unlimited hogs! I'm out!!
> Jk. I'm sure you'll find a good match for the place.
> Good luck


Ya it kinda if we put more ok if not ok. We Are seeing the best deer and the most best best deer we have ever seen this year. We just decided to add these in yesterday. We have so many bucks now it just makes sense. I thought I would put it here on 2cool first we are being pretty selective but have met alot of great folks here on the hunting board! 
Oh also unlimited hogs! Just added that for you ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

How about a Senior Citizen discount!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

will you take a check?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FREON said:


> How about a Senior Citizen discount!


You know it! Iâ€™ll be seeing you down there. Iâ€™ll just let you work off the lease fee ðŸ˜œ.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That isn't a cheap lease to be on, but all considered, it makes more sense to me than paying a similar fee to kill a similar buck on a package hunt. That place and experience, the way y'all do it, would be more fulfilling to me than a package hunt.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Brett,

Management hunter or Trophy?

John


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have had the dream of hunting maverick county, the faith ranch specifically for more than 50 years, I wish with everything in me I could afford to join this lease. I likely would never pull the trigger. I have a very nice low fence place less than 1000 acres. It makes me very happy, but this would be a once in a lifetime opportunity. Glad you are offering to share this special place to others.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> Management hunter or Trophy?
> 
> John


John itâ€™s a trophy spot up for grabs. 
We are selling several more management hunts this year on or family pasture part of the ranch.
These hunts will be for bucks from the 130s -170s just old deer wefeel have Maximized their full potential or will never make a 200 class deer. Most of these bucks will be 10-12 years old. 
We are also selling 2 hunts off the family pasture this year to hunt for a net book B&C qualifying deer. Iâ€™m thinking we have a few that are getting really old that will make the cut from what Iâ€™m seeing so far. One of those hunts is spoken for already. These bucks will probably run in the 170s net and gross between 185â€ and 200â€. 
We have only run Trail caneras on 7 of our 70 protein stations and I think we have already found 2 possibly 3 new ranch records already. I hope the rest of the protein stations show the same.

I know this place is expensive but keeping low numbers of hunters per acre keeps it that way. I wish it wasnâ€™t so much. Thatâ€™s another reason why we sell these few package hunts to keep the cost where it is. Without selling hunts it would be a lot more.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That isn't a cheap lease to be on, but all considered, it makes more sense to me than paying a similar fee to kill a similar buck on a package hunt. That place and experience, the way y'all do it, would be more fulfilling to me than a package hunt.


I see it this way. We get to hunt a piece of county worth millions and millions of dollars and use it for most of the year weather we kill a buck or not. None of my members including my self could ever afford a giant lowcfence place like this and it takes this big a place to do what we do. For the cost of a couple family vacations we get months to enjoy what we have such a passion for in this ranch.. We estimated a 170â€ -200â€ plus buck per 130 acres last year. We have the chance at Hunting or taking possibly the biggest wild, freerange deer in Texas on this lease each year. Itâ€™s an amazing ranch that has progress so much in the past few years I donâ€™t tgink we could ever find anything else like it. 
We donâ€™t always shoot the biggest deer on the ranch and itâ€™s not always easy for example my dad did not take a big trophy last year and he hunted 1 deer for over 50 days. He ended up taking 168 inch deer instead of other giants just because he like character. He passed some really nice bcks last year but was very satisfied with what he took as his trophy. 
We are looking for somebody that would like to raise monster deer for several years and focus on hunting old Bucks without a lot of stress. 
On a place like this you have to just forget what you spend and enjoy yourself where do you find the exact dear you want to hunt or not. I could hunt on this place the rest of my life and not pull the trigger if it came down to that. Itâ€™s just very special. 
Like I said in the original post we are really looking for somebody that loves deer and has the passion to try to grow extreme Giants. We have a couple of those in the works this year already one of them is the most impressive buck Iâ€™ve ever seen on the ranch by far. We are running trail cameras trying to keep track of him moving around to water but he is in a very very safe location on the ranch and I hope to get my dad on him opening day.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If I sounded too negative above about package hunts, I apologize. They have a place and I am not against them. But my personal preference is the season lease type of atmosphere and experience. THAT is what hunting is about to me. 



Someone is about to realize a dream in my opinion. (your new member)


PS - I just posted this post, and then saw your post # 11 above. I think I honestly understand what you are doing with that place. This post of mine was really a reply to your post # 10 above.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> If I sounded too negative above about package hunts, I apologize. They have a place and I am not against them. But my personal preference is the season lease type of atmosphere and experience. THAT is what hunting is about to me.
> 
> Someone is about to realize a dream in my opinion. (your new member)
> 
> PS - I just posted this post, and then saw your post # 11 above. I think I honestly understand what you are doing with that place. This post of mine was really a reply to your post # 10 above.


No sir I didnâ€™t take any of it negative. Iâ€™m with you I would much rather have the chance to hunt this place all the time. Manage it hunt coyotes remove hogs and mostly just hang around the campfire and look at big deer pictures and videos while dreaming of that giant to step out the next day. There are a lot of people that donâ€™t have the time to do that therefore thatâ€™s why we stay filled up on management hunts. no sir I didnâ€™t take any of it negative. Iâ€™m with you I would much rather have the chance to hunt this place all the time. Manage it hunt coyotes remove hogs and mostly just hang around the campfire and look at big deer pictures and videos while dreaming of that giant to step out the next day. There are a lot of people that donâ€™t have the time to do that therefore thatâ€™s why we stay filled up on management hunts. 
We are actually four were actually completely booked for this year with the same hundred we had last year rebooking and the same hundred from the year before. We just have so many very nice management deer to take out and get a room to the new up-and-coming Giants we are seeing that we chose this year to double our management a we are actually four were actually completely booked for this year with the same hundred we had last year rebooking and the same hundred from the year before. We just have so many very nice management deer to take out and get a room to the new up-and-coming Giants we are seeing that we chose this year to double our management hunts. 
We are going to have a little leniency on some of the older bucks this year on what we take due to the fact of the quality of the young bucks we are raising now. Youâ€™re judging that from just running the seven cameras we have run so far. We have not decided whether we are going to take any does at all or a lot of does this year that is going to depend on last year and this yearâ€™s fawn crop and how they have survived.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have had the privilege of hunting some great ranches, and have been able to kill some very nice bucks over the last few years. Brett has been nice enough to let me come to his lease and see some of the deer they have. No other low fence ranch I have been on has the quantity of quality bucks I have seen on this property. Anyone who can afford it and wants to hunt giant free range bucks would be hard pressed to find another available ranch of this caliber.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Gilbert said:


> will you take a check?


Lol. Aw man thatâ€™s funny.

Thatâ€™d be a hell of an experience if I had the time or money but someoneâ€™s gonna get on the grand daddy of all LF trophy bucks for sure.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! We have worked hard on building the lease to what it is now. 
Canâ€™t wait to get in a stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

WOW! That's a dream of mine one day. You are going to make 1-2 people very happy this year Brett!!!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Iâ€™ll take 6 spots and die happy...
Iâ€™d be homeless, broke, and probably dead, but boy oh boy would it be fun!

Chance of a lifetime for someone!
Good luck finding the next lease member.

Mike



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, to dream. Iâ€™d give my wifeâ€™s second born, but then Iâ€™m afraid you would want to charge me double.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> John itâ€™s a trophy spot up for grabs.
> We are selling several more management hunts this year on or family pasture part of the ranch.
> These hunts will be for bucks from the 130s -170s just old deer wefeel have Maximized their full potential or will never make a 200 class deer. Most of these bucks will be 10-12 years old.
> We are also selling 2 hunts off the family pasture this year to hunt for a net book B&C qualifying deer. Iâ€™m thinking we have a few that are getting really old that will make the cut from what Iâ€™m seeing so far. One of those hunts is spoken for already. These bucks will probably run in the 170s net and gross between 185â€ and 200â€.
> ...


Brett,

Gotcha, just wanting to know in case I happen across a prospective member.

John


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Brett,
> 
> Gotcha, just wanting to know in case I happen across a prospective member.
> 
> John


I appreciate it John! Again I wish this ranch was more affordable but lower numbers of hunters per acre equals more opportunity for a trophy per person but does equal more cost per person. 
I hope to see you and your wife down there at least for a weekend or 2 this year.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> I appreciate it John! Again I wish this ranch was more affordable but lower numbers of hunters per acre equals more opportunity for a trophy per person but does equal more cost per person.
> I hope to see you and your wife down there at least for a weekend or 2 this year.


We will dang sure do that, looking forward to it already!!

John


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking forward to it John! 
Thanks to 2cool it didnâ€™t take long to fill both of our Book Deer- B&C hunts and 3 more management hunts. 
We are still looking to add 1 maybe 2 lease members to the lease and have a few Managment hunts still available. These hunts are for bucks averaging 130-170â€. 
Thanks for the kind words about the ranch and the replies! 
Brett


----------



## Sable01 (Sep 16, 2009)

Whatâ€™s the additional cost for protein, corn, cotton seed come to per man?

Whatâ€™s the additional camp cost come to per man?


----------



## 78thomas78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dream lease/hunt for sure with a great group of members! Glad I was able to be a guest. Looking forward to the results this year!!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Incredible place Sir! Wish my pockets were a tad deeper...Iâ€™d be in heaven on your place. Out of curiosity if you donâ€™t mind, whatâ€™s the rate for a management hunt?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

davis300 said:


> Incredible place Sir! Wish my pockets were a tad deeper...Iâ€™d be in heaven on your place. Out of curiosity if you donâ€™t mind, whatâ€™s the rate for a management hunt?


Pm me your number. The hunts range in price. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sable01 said:


> Whatâ€™s the additional cost for protein, corn, cotton seed come to per man?
> 
> Whatâ€™s the additional camp cost come to per man?


Pm me your number for more details. 
Brett


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If I could afford it I'd already be there. Given that I can't I'll let you take me along on the adventures with the thread you'll start.


TH


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> If I could afford it I'd already be there. Given that I can't I'll let you take me along on the adventures with the thread you'll start.
> 
> TH


Iâ€™m ready to get that thread started. Itâ€™s loolong like an incredible seaso.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rafter3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Phenomenal ranch, I can't wait to spend my 3rd year chasing these free range giants. It has got to be the best low fence ranch in Texas. I consider it an investment in my passion personally. Brett is first class and I am thrilled to hunt with a man that has this much passion for deer, he truly loves it. I have talked to Brett for years, and if you get the opportunity you will never want to hunt anywhere else!!!


----------

